# Beretta 92G Centurion SMU



## MadMaverick (Dec 20, 2020)

Does anyone know what the SMU stands for?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Southern Methodist University?

GW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It appears to be a hybrid of old profile slide with 92X frame.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

